# postpartum visits



## alwin928 (Aug 31, 2010)

When a physician performs a delivery and bills 59409, delivery without postpartum, is the fee for the visit following the delivery (prior to discharge) a part of the delivery fee or should he bill 59410, delivery with postpartum, even if he knowingly will not see the patient after she is discharged from the hospital.  The postpartum care after discharge from hospital will be performed by another provider who bills for postpartum visit, 59430 - postpartum visit only.  thanks


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 3, 2010)

The visit in the hospital following delivery (before discharge) is included in the 59409.  He should not be billing the 59410 since the routine PP care will be provided by another physician.

Becky, CPC


----------



## creativecoworker (Sep 22, 2010)

I am researching this very topic too.  ACOG says that the visits after delievery only are billable if documentation supports.  My OB/GYNs have documented the History this way:

Post Operative Day 2

Patient is feeling well, no new complaints.  Ambulating well, breastfeeding going good.  Baby in room.

Question - Can I use Post Operative Day 2 as the Chief Complaint?  Also, there is not a specific Date of Service documented.  

There is a expand exam with the MDM as "routine postpartum care."

Is this a billable service?

Thank you,  Pam


----------



## jdibble (Sep 27, 2010)

*postpartum hospital visit w/o delivery*

I have a different scenario where I need help - our hospital has an OB hospitalist who saw the patients in the hosptial only post partum and did not do the delivery.  Another doctor delivered the baby and will be following up with the patient when they go home.  Can these visits be billed since this doctor is not doing all of the postpartum visits? 

Our hospital has also brought in what they call Laborists under our Hospitalist program.  These doctors are actually OB/GYN who have their own practices, but are hired by the hospital as independent contractors to cover the OB/GYN floor during the evenings.  I am supposed to charge out for their services - they are basically admitting and providing Labor Management for patient's - most of whom have an OB doc who will be called into the hospital when the patient is ready to deliver.  Can any of this be billed - and if so, how would I do that?

I apprectiate any help I can get with these - this is driving me crazy!


----------



## hthompson (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone have answers for this thread?  There are many questions and I'd like to see what some of the answers or advice is


----------

